# Firefox Profile Manager in Ubuntu?



## JBeukema (Aug 21, 2009)

The -profilemanager option doesn't work, throwing a serious wrench in plans to syc my browser between OSs. Anyone know a way around this bug in Ubuntu?


----------



## KittenKoder (Aug 21, 2009)

JBeukema said:


> The -profilemanager option doesn't work, throwing a serious wrench in plans to syc my browser between OSs. Anyone know a way around this bug in Ubuntu?



Never used a "profile manager" for Firefox ... or are you talking about on a website? If you are talking about a command line option, then it's probably not needed in the Ubuntu version. About half the options needed in Windoze are fully integrated in Ubuntu.


----------



## KittenKoder (Aug 21, 2009)

Alright, it wasn't added as a feature to the Ubuntu X Session version, Mozilla just doesn't see the need for it. But if you insist on using it, there is a work around:

firefox -a asdf (Ubuntu 7.10)

or 

firefox -ProfileManager -no-remote (All others after)

The reason, when you create a profile in Ubuntu itself Firefox uses that, most of the programs in Ubuntu work directly with the OS and don't often need their own separate profiles, it's one of the huge benefits of Ubuntu.


----------



## JBeukema (Aug 21, 2009)

KittenKoder said:


> firefox -ProfileManager -no-remote



That was hat I needed. Thanks, KK. Google didn't bring up the -no-remote tag



> The reason, when you create a profile in Ubuntu itself Firefox uses that, most of the programs in Ubuntu work directly with the OS and don't often need their own separate profiles,



Unless, you know, I want I want changes made in Firefox in one OS to be reflected in the other


----------



## KittenKoder (Aug 21, 2009)

JBeukema said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> > firefox -ProfileManager -no-remote
> ...



Yeah ... but there isn't a demand for such because most of us who use Ubuntu stop using Windoze soon after ... and *never* go back. Well, those of us who use it extensively that is. There are no decent Windoze programs to access half my files with now.


----------



## JBeukema (Aug 21, 2009)

This is the first time I've tried Ubuntu. *MUCH* easier to install than Puppy, Red Hat, Slackware, and the other I tried before...  It's actually the first distro I've ever had install grub properly without having to spend a day and a half getting it working after installation. 

Ubuntu can install Debian packages (.deb), yes?


----------



## JBeukema (Aug 21, 2009)

Is there a good tutorial on compiling programs? I need to install a few things with only the source code available.

This is a new concept


----------



## KittenKoder (Aug 21, 2009)

JBeukema said:


> This is the first time I've tried Ubuntu. *MUCH* easier to install than Puppy, Red Hat, Slackware, and the other I tried before...  It's actually the first distro I've ever had install grub properly without having to spend a day and a half getting it working after installation.
> 
> Ubuntu can install Debian packages (.deb), yes?



Yes, with a built in package manager, well ... two package managers really. One for all programs, the other for quick access programs. In your programs menu, at the bottom, all those will have an icon show up. The main package manager you can access in the control panel, everything is shown there, hundreds of apps. You can also download Debian packages, but I prefer the package manager connections, those are all tested and scanned, so no virus' or adware.



JBeukema said:


> Is there a good tutorial on compiling programs? I need to install a few things with only the source code available.
> 
> This is a new concept



Hmm ... the tutorials I haven't looked into, but I am sure you could find some. If there's a make file then it's pretty easy actually. Most come with the instructions (two command lines) in the read me file, which is usually "make" and "make install". Sometimes you need to do "make distclean" first, most users do it just to be sure.


----------



## KittenKoder (Aug 21, 2009)

Oh, and most RPMs work as well.


----------



## JBeukema (Aug 21, 2009)

KittenKoder said:


> Oh, and most RPMs work as well.


is that a file format?


----------



## KittenKoder (Aug 21, 2009)

JBeukema said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, and most RPMs work as well.
> ...



It's another Unix/Linux install file. The difference between the two is like the difference between a RAR and TGZ ...


----------



## Tech_Esq (Aug 25, 2009)

JBeukema said:


> This is the first time I've tried Ubuntu. *MUCH* easier to install than Puppy, Red Hat, Slackware, and the other I tried before...  It's actually the first distro I've ever had install grub properly without having to spend a day and a half getting it working after installation.
> 
> Ubuntu can install Debian packages (.deb), yes?



I used grub successfully many times a few years ago when Mandrake/Mandriva was my distro of choice. Never had too much of a problem with it.


----------

